# How do you guys detect BS?



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

My sister is an INTJ,( she took about 12 tests), and is my real life kryptonite. 

Nobody in my life except for her can detect my manipuation, exaggeration, butt kissing, and seduction attempts for attention or affection .

I dont know how she does it and I would like to know how she detects it. She is like Professor Snape, she has a gut feeling when someone is not telling the truth. 

I have learned how to not use logical fallacies, body languuage, tone of voice, manage my emotional expressions, and have been very subtle with my attempts. It feel like a game now, like cat and mouse with her winning about 85% of the time. 


As an ENTP, i would like to know how you guys detect BS.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Azubane said:


> My sister is an INTJ,( she took about 12 tests), and is my real life kryptonite.
> 
> Nobody in my life except for her can detect my manipuation, exaggeration, butt kissing, and seduction attempts for attention or affection .
> 
> ...


INFJs are good at that too, its all because Ni looks beyond the obvious, anything secretive, hidden. Ni unlike Ne has creates begins to create to create multiple parallel insights, detailed models of the same situation. Hence from that the several potential hidden agendas can be sort after, the external judgement functions Te/Fe are the ones that test the multiple parallel routes being collected thus segregating the crap from the good. Lies naturally find obvious ways of revealing themselves and the evidence quashing them too. 

That is why INTJs are stated as being the most likely type to cure cancer since by default the mind is always looking beyond the obvious with various wild speculations. Without Te, Ni would be a crackpot for sure.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me get this straight
Sister 
= Plenty of experience around you
= Probably looking for what she didn't like 'sibling rivalry'

A person who's looking for inconsistencies is going to get you 90%< of the time.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

BS as in bullshit?

I don't know. I _just_ "know". Hard to explain.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Although one does not necessarily detect bullshit exclusively from the nuclear family, I would accredit her being your sister as a heavy influence here. Whether you realized it or not, it's likely she's seen you with and without a mask at some point. From there on, it ought to be reasonably easy to tell spot any insincerity. Take it from an INTJ with two bullshitting brothers.

As far as detecting pretense among others in general, no clue. It comes naturally.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I always look for the logical inconsistency of someone's argument; I especially look for contradictions. Also, because of inferior Fe (which is a lot more developed than I sometimes let on), I can often tell from a tone of voice or body language when someone isn't being truthful. Sometimes it's what people don't say/omit that says the most about the situation.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Plenty of time spent at a feed lot.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Azubane said:


> My sister is an INTJ,( she took about 12 tests), and is my real life kryptonite.
> 
> Nobody in my life except for her can detect my manipuation, exaggeration, butt kissing, and seduction attempts for attention or affection .
> 
> ...


I'm an ENTP with an INTJ sis. The duo is quite dynamic, isn't it? Never a dull moment around our house. When we were kids, I could lie to my parents with ease, sneak out and the like. They never found out. She did. Pity she was such a rule follower. If it weren't for her, I could've gotten away with _anything_. I sympathize for any future children she might have.

Personally, I detect BS via logical inconsistencies, but you're an ENTP, and are probably familiar with this.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Assume that what people say is mostly BS and piece together truth from the gaps.

Alternatively, nit-pick everything and call them out like the Spanish inquisition.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

nonnaci said:


> Assume that what people say is mostly BS and piece together truth from the gaps.
> 
> Alternatively, nit-pick everything and call them out like the Spanish inquisition.


I am capable of detecting many lies as well, and I was trying to think of a way in words to describe the process. But you hit the nail right on the head, you go the opposite direction that people normally do to find lies.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, I'm admittedly not the best BS detector, but I'm pretty good. I get to know people inside and out, I analyze everything about them subconsciously. When I notice something about that person's attitude that's a little off, I start thinking, hmm, what could their motive be? Do they have a reason to lie about it? If they do, what do I know that supports or contradicts what they're saying? Then I ask a lot of questions, but innocently. I'll join in, make it like I believe you, and ask you simple questions or make comments I know you'll try to correct, and the truth worms it's way out. Some people are able to do it simply by a feeling, I do it by logic although it takes a lot of concentration and possibly a long time.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Depends on how detached from reality I am while listening to the liar.

You know how some people talk and to you they sound like a jerk but to themselves they sound normal?
That's them being attached to reality (_their _reality is what I mean)
When you are not attached to your self and your perspective of life all of a sudden you have the perspective of all life.
It's at this moment you realize that you are speaking as a jerk because you can see yourself from the listeners perspective.

Why I mention this is because it is the same as being lied to.
When someone is lied to, the information is filtered through their own perspective and things are convincing or not convincing as they are normally, however, detach from your self and you'll be able to hear everything inside, between, before and after the words instantly.
This is probably related to why I do not give people eye contact most of the time. It pulls me into the world.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Back peddling is a good indicator. I think common sense plays a huge roll with BS, it if doesn't meow like a cat and curl like a cat it probably isn't a cat. People who talk about themselves too much resonate BS with me too. Usually people who try too hard to convince people of their BS, take extra steps by exaggerating or embellishing. Sometimes it's fun to let them go on and on, they usually mess up somewhere leaving them looking , dumb.


----------



## Toristar (Aug 20, 2012)

Azubane said:


> My sister is an INTJ,( she took about 12 tests), and is my real life kryptonite.
> 
> Nobody in my life except for her can detect my manipuation, exaggeration, butt kissing, and seduction attempts for attention or affection .
> 
> ...



You are talking about me, huh, big brother?! You should have known I would find this. Watch your back. Next time you are lying to mom I will make your life incredibly interesting. Hehe 

Hi to everyone who has given him insight. He needs it badly so keep it coming. I daresay he will find it useful. But then again, the eye will always be watching.........


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Detecting BS for me is as easy as breathing. I dunno why its so easy, but often times, things just dont "follow" if you know what I mean. If something doesnt make sense in whatever context I have placed them in my mind, it immediately jumps out at me and I tend to catch 99% of bullshit. Its fairly easy for me to read people too so I can almost always tell when people are making things up because they behave slightly differently and don't follow their typical patterns.

I'm really good at finding flaws and inconsistencies in real life so its easy for me to translate that into people


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Toristar said:


> You are talking about me, huh, big brother?! You should have known I would find this. Watch your back. Next time you are lying to mom I will make your life incredibly interesting. Hehe
> 
> Hi to everyone who has given him insight. He needs it badly so keep it coming. I daresay he will find it useful. But then again, the eye will always be watching.........


Haha, oh this is good... :laughing:


----------



## TranceMan (Aug 26, 2012)

As others have said above, inconsistencies. That and contradictions. I pick up on that mostly, especially when you pay attention to body language and facial expressions.


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

Toristar said:


> You are talking about me, huh, big brother?! You should have known I would find this. Watch your back. Next time you are lying to mom I will make your life incredibly interesting. Hehe
> 
> Hi to everyone who has given him insight. He needs it badly so keep it coming. I daresay he will find it useful. But then again, the eye will always be watching.........


 How did you find me!

We are are going to have a very long chat. I hate the eye in your avatar. I dont know how you see everything! I am _flabbergasted!_









@_Lexibear_ 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

If they are stammering and/or have fidgety body language, that's a cue there if someone is lying to me.

If someone is trying to be too nice because they want something, it's unexplained generosity. I am not saying that people giving me things just for the sake of kindness is the same thing, normally if someone wants to kiss ass- they are doing it uncharacteristically.

It's good to watch how a person acts towards other people and then how they present themselves to you. That alone can give plenty of red flags since I can make comparisons.


----------



## Toristar (Aug 20, 2012)

Azubane said:


> How did you find me!
> 
> We are are going to have a very long chat. I hate the eye in your avatar. I dont know how you see everything! I am _flabbergasted!_
> 
> ...



flabbergasted?? I see you are still using that thesaurus I warned you to use wisely. You know, just because there are cool and unusual words you can use does not mean you have to constantly throw them in to sound more unique or intellectual. Although I see you used the right part of speech this time. No more throwing in nouns as verbs is an improvement. :] Yeah, I suppose we will chat. And I like the eye. You said to get an avatar when I joined! So no complaining now.


----------

